# Jay Glerum



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 27, 2014)

Just posted on SML that Jay passed away today. He'll be missed not only by family but by this industry.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 27, 2014)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Just posted on SML that Jay passed away today. He'll be missed not only by family but by this industry.



Sad news to hear of his passing, but what an incredible legacy to leave behind. I am proud to say that I not only had the pleasure of meeting him several times at USITT, but also learning my craft in a space he consulted on. He will be greatly missed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 27, 2014)

He was great fun to learn from. I had the opportunity to take classes from him a couple of times.


----------



## MPowers (Jun 27, 2014)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Just posted on SML that Jay passed away today. He'll be missed not only by family but by this industry.


One of the Best, both as a rigger AND as a person. I will treasure always, the times our paths ran together, professionally and personally.


----------



## DavidNorth (Jun 28, 2014)

Jay was a wonderfully smart, genuinely direct, and safety-driven individual that would always be pleased to see you and happy to help you with most any need. He looked well past himself and offered much to the industry. We will miss him.

David


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 2, 2014)

What a huge loss. Jay lived quite close to me. He was extremely generous with his time to others here in the Seattle area. I sent him an email to ask some questions about safety concerns I had with my new theater. He responded by sending his home phone number and offered to stop by on his way home from work and look at it for free as his way of giving back to the local community. Then when you got him talking and he would tell stories that were hilarious and mind blowingly dangerous at the same time. He was funny, kind, and generous, and he will be missed. Those who attended the Jay Glerum and Harry Donovan rigging class are much better technicians today because of it and sadly now they are both gone.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 8, 2014)

From the Friends and fans of Jay Glerum Facebook group.

> Jay's memorial gathering--his "Cast & Crew Party," will be on Aug. 3 from 1-4 pm at Act Theatre's Bullitt Cabaret, 700 Union St, Seattle, right downtown. If you live out-of-town and need a hotel, please make arrangements soon, as we understand it's a very busy summer weekend and all Seattle area hotels could be entirely booked.
> ~Sara J. Glerum


----------



## LavaASU (Jul 8, 2014)

I never had the chance to take his class, but did get to participate in a rigging inspection with him last year. He was a great guy and I'll miss getting to work with him this year.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 25, 2014)

Sara Glerum posted in regards to dress code for the "Cast and Crew" party for Jay:
"We joke in Seattle that "anything goes!" Wear whatever you'd wear to an afternoon party--you can feel entirely OK being very casual. In fact, I expect (and even hope) some people will wear jeans. I'll be wearing slacks and a blouse or a summery jacket, depending on the weather.You can be sure that no one from Jay's family will care what people wear."


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah that's Seattle. If you go to one of the big Broadway touring shows you will see women in beautiful expensive crushed velvet gowns and guys in faded jeans, t-shirts, and old tennis shoes. There's definitely no dress code here! So "anything goes" is definitely accurate.


----------



## zmb (Jul 28, 2014)

In Seattle, sweatpants are 100% accepted in some "professional" environments. So, yes, anything will go.


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 8, 2014)

Jay's book is probably the first theater text I owned, and I still get a lot of happiness by turning people on to it who've never heard of it or never read it. 

I took 3 or 4 classes from him in various cities at various times. Mind blowing, and a reminder to stay humble, 'cause just about the time you think you really know some stuff...well, there's always someone waaayyyyyyy better than you out there.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 10, 2014)

Fri 11/21 5:00 - 6:30 pm Remembering Jay Glerum. PLASA & Bill Sapsis are hosting a gathering to honor Jay Glerum on Friday, November 21st from 5pm - 6:30pm at the Westgate Las Vegas (formerly the Las Vegas Hotel) in Conference Room 2. Please come and share your stories and memories of Jay with his wife Sallie and his many friends and colleagues. Please RSVP to [email protected]


----------

